# New Pleco's came today



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, i finally got a breeding pair of albino BN pleco's, good size, can't wait to see them goin at it:
Here's pic for ya'll that know that i enjoy posting pics:


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

wow that big male looks puuuurrrttyy ! very nice coloration.. and i guess that means i get the brown BN guys now ! haha you got the breeding pair instead of the little guys, id be real happy if i were you!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

wow thats an awesome looking pleco, malawian!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, is that the male or female?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Bsmith, i'm gonna have to check pm's i dont get pop ups for some reason when i have a new one, geez. LOL yup was really surprised on this one! Wait til you see pictures of the electric scallops pulsing electricity!


Actually that's a male, here u can tell upclose with his large bristles:











Here you can see the female Albino on the right, big difference, HTH.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

oh wow! they look awesome, how come you dont see many females in stores?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well BN females i think look heck of alot like common pleco's to the untrained eye, they want ones that appeal to people which would be the males with all the bristles...females hard to come by in LFS gotta really look into breeders, and usually their sold out lol


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Groovy


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Well, i finally got a breeding pair of albino BN pleco's, good size, *can't wait to see them goin at it*:


My name may be "IHadSexWithAllTheseFish", but it looks like I'm not the only pervert.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol well half the time u dont see it since it happens usually after lights go out, is a neat thing to see, but nothing perverted about it.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow Malawian, I figured they would be more white than yellow???


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

nope, orangish more, good thing!lol, ur not far, if u want some i send it spee-dee delivery to u, when i have fry  dirt cheap overnight for us wisconsinites


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

sweet ill take some, I was looking at the boring old brown BN the other day cause I need a decent algae eater. The common albinos the LFS has are actually pretty white, or more tan I should say.


----------

